
Should Tech Companies Be Worried about DOJs Antitrust Review - kylesellas
https://medium.com/the-guardian/should-tech-companies-be-worried-about-dojs-antitrust-review-8bd0e29ec097
======
Jamesharsel
The federal government has turned its full investigative powers toward
examining the world’s biggest technology companies, building on a backlash
against the industry that has been growing for over a year.

The Justice Department said on Tuesday that it would start an antitrust review
into how internet giants had accumulated market power and whether they had
acted to reduce competition.

